# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tính năng mới của Creo 7.0

## CADCAM SW

*Creo 7.0 có gì mới?*

Thiết kế sản phẩm liên tục thay đổi và phần mềm CAD của bạn cũng vậy. Creo 7.0 có những đổi mới đột phá trong các lĩnh vực thiết kế tổng quát, mô phỏng thời gian thực, multibody design (thiết kế đa khung), sản xuất bồi đắp (in 3D) và hơn thế nữa! Với Creo 7.0, bạn sẽ có thể thiết kế các sản phẩm sáng tạo nhất nhanh hơn bao giờ hết, giúp bạn luôn tiên phong trong thiết kế sản phẩm và đi trước đối thủ.



*Generative Design*
Creo Generative Topology Optimization tự động tạo ra các thiết kế sản phẩm sáng tạo dựa trên các yêu cầu kỹ thuật. Giảm thời gian và chi phí phát triển với các thiết kế chất lượng cao, chi phí thấp hơn, có thể sản xuất được.




*Mô phỏng thời gian thực*

Creo 7.0 giới thiệu Fluid Flow Simulation trong Creo Simulation Live. Được thiết kế dành riêng cho các nhà thiết kế, phần mềm cung cấp cho bạn các khả năng Mô phỏng dòng chảy thời gian thực được tích hợp trực tiếp trong môi trường Creo của bạn. Creo 7.0 cũng giới thiệu các cải tiến UI (giao diện người dùng) và quy trình công việc được cải thiện để tăng năng suất của bạn.



*
Multibody Design*

Quy trình multibody design (thiết kế đa khung mới) cho phép bạn quản lý riêng, trực quan hóa và thiết kế các khối hình học. Những quy trình công việc mới này trao quyền cho bạn trong các lĩnh vực thiết kế tổng quát, sản xuất bồi đắp và mô phỏng.



*Sản xuất bồi đắp và CAM*

Creo 7.0 có các cải tiến đối với Creo Additive Manufacturing Extension )Tiện ích mở rộng sản xuất bồi đắp Creo). Giờ đây bạn có thể thêm các lattices (lưới mạng) dựa trên thuật toán Delaunay. Các khả năng CAM mới bao gồm hỗ trợ cho các loại máy của Thụy Sĩ cũng như các cải tiến về khả năng sử dụng.




*Cải tiến năng suất cốt lõi
*
Như mọi bản phát hành, Creo 7.0 chứa các cải tiến năng suất cốt lõi đáng kể để giúp bạn thiết kế các sản phẩm tốt hơn nhanh hơn. Các khả năng mới bao gồm công cụ Draft tool, cải tiến cho 2D Mirror, nhiều cải tiến UI cho công cụ Sketcher và hơn thế nữa! Những khả năng này giúp Creo trực quan hơn và dễ sử dụng hơn, cho phép mọi người dùng làm việc hiệu quả hơn.

Source: https://cadcamsoftware.vn/vi/cac-tin...-ptc-creo-7-0/

----------

